# I-91 Diamond Lane Rant



## Glenn (Apr 16, 2010)

Here's something that's supposed to work.... During peak travel times, the diamond lane is supposed to be an alternative to the slow traveling traffic stuck in the regular lanes. While everyone else is stuck going 45....then stopping, then 45, then stopping. You can be zipping along stress free. 

Here's what ends up happening to me. I get caught behind some clown who doesn't want to be around other cars. Now, this doesn't mean they have any intention of getting anywhere quickly, they just don't want to be around other drivers. They like having a jersey barrier to the left...and an open lane to their right. They usually end up going SLOWER then the people stuck in the regular lanes. This p!sses me off to no end. If you're going to get in the diamond, lane, you should be traveling FASTER than the traffic in the left lane of the "regular lanes". Seriously, why is this so hard for people? 

Last Sunday evening, I jumped into the diamond lane in Windsor. I get caught behind some dude in an F-150 going 55. Seriously....55 friggin miles and hour. Luckily, we took the car to VT last weekend and not the Jeep. I was able to pass (not sure on the legality of this) when the lane opened up for an entrance ramp. 

Anyways, just another example of clueless drivers. These are probably the same people who refuse to move out of the left lane when there's a line of traffic behind them and a wide open right lane. 

Sorry, just a little AM rant. :angry:


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 16, 2010)

They should eliminate them and put in two more lanes for regular traffic.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm with you.  Even on a normal 3 lane highway, unless there's a lot of traffic, you best be going 75 at minimum in the left lane in 65 mph zone.


----------



## Paul (Apr 16, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> they should eliminate them and put in two more lanes for regular traffic.



*this!!!*


----------



## Geoff (Apr 16, 2010)

Suggestion:  Move out of that toxic environment to somewhere that traffic isn't the issue and drive the freakin' speed limit using cruise control.   

I spent 6+ hours in the car between KMart and Sherbrooke, Quebec yesterday.   Other than the lane closures where they had bridges dug up, I never touched the gas pedal or brake.   Cruise control on 69 mph.  Good tunes on the iPod.  Nice view.   The only down side was the cow manure that has been spread on every field in the province of Quebec and the state of Vermont.   It was OK driving up but everything was fermenting from baking in the sun all day on the way back.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 16, 2010)

also...the left lane is for passing....if you ain't passing then move over....its a pleasure driving in Germany b/c they know the rules of the road...no one is in the left lane unless passing then as soon as they pass they move over..


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 16, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> also...the left lane is for passing....if you ain't passing then move over....its a pleasure driving in Germany b/c they know the rules of the road...no one is in the left lane unless passing then as soon as they pass they move over..



I'll roll in the left lane until someone comes up behind me at a faster speed than I wish to travel.  If the middle lane is going 65 and I desire to drive 75, I don't much see the point of constantly weaving in out of that lane if the left is open and I can cruise along.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> They should eliminate them and put in two more lanes for regular traffic.



Yes, they don't achieve their intended purpose anyway.



deadheadskier said:


> I'm with you.  Even on a normal 3 lane highway, unless there's a lot of traffic, you best be going 75 at minimum in the left lane in 65 mph zone.



This.  And even if you're doing 75 and someone comes up behind you then pull over to the right for a few seconds when there's a spot, so the person who wants to go faster can do so.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I'll roll in the left lane until someone comes up behind me at a faster speed than I wish to travel.  If the middle lane is going 65 and I desire to drive 75, I don't much see the point of constantly weaving in out of that lane if the left is open and I can cruise along.



Same here, unless the middle or right lane is mostly empty, then I'll move out of the left lane.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 16, 2010)

i have a pretty easy commute these days but nothing makes me happier than to be flying along in the HOV lane laughing at the people stuck in rush hour traffic in the regular lanes.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2010)

I've never used the diamond lanes, but I always get a chuckle when I see someone who was cruising in one get stuck behind someone moving slower than the traffic in the normal lanes.  Sorry Glenn, if it's ever been you that I've been chuckling at.   That's the reason why I would normally never consider using it, there's no escape.  I like having options.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 16, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> also...the left lane is for passing....if you ain't passing then move over....its a pleasure driving in Germany b/c they know the rules of the road...no one is in the left lane unless passing then as soon as they pass they move over..





deadheadskier said:


> I'll roll in the left lane until someone comes up behind me at a faster speed than I wish to travel.  If the middle lane is going 65 and I desire to drive 75, I don't much see the point of constantly weaving in out of that lane if the left is open and I can cruise along.





bvibert said:


> Same here, unless the middle or right lane is mostly empty, then I'll move out of the left lane.



That doesn't fly in Germany because you can be cruising along at 90/100 and someone will come up behind you at 140.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 16, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> That doesn't fly in Germany because you can be cruising along at 90/100 and someone will come up behind you at 140.



Aber wir sind nicht in Deutschland. ;-)


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 16, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> That doesn't fly in Germany because you can be cruising along at 90/100 and someone will come up behind you at 140.



well, when in Germany do as the Germans do.  :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 16, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> well, when in Germany do as the Germans do.  :lol:



drink beer and wear Lederhosen?


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 16, 2010)

I always liked european highway mentality.

in US its all about the speed limit.

in Europe its all about staying right.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 16, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> Aber wir sind nicht in Deutschland. ;-)





deadheadskier said:


> well, when in Germany do as the Germans do.  :lol:



I just kind of feel if you aren't passing someone you shouldn't be in the left lane. Here or there. Not that I haven't been guilty of it myself.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> That doesn't fly in Germany because you can be cruising along at 90/100 and someone will come up behind you at 140.



Understood, but we're not in Germany.  The likelihood of someone doing 40MPH more than me on the highways here is extremely slim.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 16, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I just kind of feel if you aren't passing someone you shouldn't be in the left lane.



i agree. i do consider myself a courteous driver. i drive the left lane but keep an eye on the rear view mirror and if someone's coming up on me i get out of the way in advance to keep things safe.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I just kind of feel if you aren't passing someone you shouldn't be in the left lane. Here or there. Not that I haven't been guilty of it myself.



I know what you're saying, and I do try to stay in the right lane, but I hate constantly changing lanes if there's no one moving faster than me in the left lane anyway.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> drink beer and wear Lederhosen?



I'm gonna pick up a pair of those for mountain biking...


----------



## Glenn (Apr 16, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Sorry Glenn, if it's ever been you that I've been chuckling at.   That's the reason why I would normally never consider using it, there's no escape.  I like having options.



Based on my experiences, it's probably been me you've seen. 

It usually pays off heading north on Friday just outside of Hartford. But then I catch up with some idiot around the 291 area and my plan just falls the hell apart. 

Here's another thing about the diamond lane. Who the F decided to let busses travel in there? Now, the Peter Pan style coach buses usually (but not always) can move along at a good clip. School buses and CT Transit buses should stay the hell out of there. I don't think either were engineered to drive much faster than 45 mph.


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 16, 2010)

They tried the Diamond Lane experiment in NJ.  It lasted a year and now its gone.  The feds threatened to cut highway funding.  I kinda of doubt that they ever cut it.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 16, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm gonna pick up a pair of those for mountain biking...



my grandparents were born in Germany came here in 1920s.  when i was growing up they'd go back to visit and one year they brought me home a gift... yup, a nice pair of lederhosen!  my mom was pretty cool about it but made me wear them once in a while when my grandparents were over.

BUT in the third grade my school did a Christmas show celebrating "Christmas around the world" and everyone had to represent different countries.. not sure how but my mother got me selected to be the Germany person and since we had to dress up like someone from our country i got to wear my lederhosen in front of the whole school IN THE WINTER!!!!


----------



## Paul (Apr 16, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> my grandparents were born in Germany came here in 1920s.  when i was growing up they'd go back to visit and one year they brought me home a gift... yup, a nice pair of lederhosen!  my mom was pretty cool about it but made me wear them once in a while when my grandparents were over.
> 
> BUT in the third grade my school did a Christmas show celebrating "Christmas around the world" and everyone had to represent different countries.. not sure how but my mother got me selected to be the Germany person and since we had to dress up like someone from our country i got to wear my lederhosen in front of the whole school IN THE WINTER!!!!



You and Brownsville Brooklyn should hook-up for a few beers.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 16, 2010)

Paul said:


> You and Brownsville Brooklyn should hook-up for a few beers.



already have ;-)


----------



## Paul (Apr 16, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> already have ;-)



And you're not posting from the Looney Bin? Impressive!


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 16, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> also...the left lane is for passing....if you ain't passing then move over....its a pleasure driving in Germany b/c they know the rules of the road...no one is in the left lane unless passing then as soon as they pass they move over..



+1   If you have room on the right move the heck over.  Nothing worse than some dork day dreaming away when I am trying to pass.  Get out pass and move over.  Maine drivers do a decent job at it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 16, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I know what you're saying, and I do try to stay in the right lane, but I hate constantly changing lanes if there's no one moving faster than me in the left lane anyway.



I often find myself barreling down the right lane on a 3 lane highway going 75 if it's open.  I just assume take whatever lane is going to impede my pace the least and just be courteous of those behind me.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 16, 2010)

This thread makes me even happeir that I live on a road that is oil and stone-----no lines, no lights, no curbs, nuttin---can't imagine some of the commutes you guys have :-o


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> This thread makes me even happeir that I live on a road that is oil and stone-----no lines, no lights, no curbs, nuttin---can't imagine some of the commutes you guys have :-o



I would shoot myself if I had to deal with any kind of traffic on a daily basis.  My 25 minute commute is pretty easy going all things considered.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah, this is only on the weekends. My day to day is 15 minutes long and all in town. My wife used to drive to Westport daily. That was a nightmare.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 16, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> BUT in the third grade my school did a Christmas show celebrating "Christmas around the world" and everyone had to represent different countries.. not sure how but my mother got me selected to be the Germany person and since we had to dress up like someone from our country i got to wear my lederhosen in front of the whole school IN THE WINTER!!!!



can you still hear the kids laughing?   like the lambs crying for Clarice?


----------



## dmc (Apr 16, 2010)

I was down in Tampa Florida this week...  Those people are all insane behind the wheel.... I couldn't wait to drop off the car at the rental place.  They are like Jersey, CT, NY and Mass drivers all rolled into one..


----------



## smitty77 (Apr 16, 2010)

Rhode Island is the worst.  Boston drivers at least have some degree of skill to go along with the insanity.  There's a good reason there is a auto body shop on every street corner in RI - those people cannot drive to save their soul.

Hartford traffic just plain sucks.  I have to drive down there in the a.m once in a while, and I hate it every time.  Fifteen miles of winding it up to 50 only to have to slam on the brakes for stopped traffic, then repeat every 3/4 of a mile.  I agree, tear out the stupid diamond lanes and open up the road.


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 16, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Here's another thing about the diamond lane. Who the F decided to let busses travel in there? Now, the Peter Pan style coach buses usually (but not always) can move along at a good clip. School buses and CT Transit buses should stay the hell out of there. I don't think either were engineered to drive much faster than 45 mph.



Umm...the HOV lanes are for multi-passenger vehicles...to promote car pooling..


Just sayin.


----------



## Hergini Coop74 (Apr 16, 2010)

MommaBear said:


> Umm...the HOV lanes are for multi-passenger vehicles...to promote car pooling..
> 
> 
> Just sayin.



It's my route home from Hadley, MA. Unreal how CT can't manage the flow of traffic. It's a shorter ride time wise to hit route 5 in Long Meadow and get onto 291, 384 to Manchester then Glastonbury.

The only time I hit traffic is either on 91N or S and route 2E or W in CT, depends on the time of day. Springfield, MA (91 both direction) is under some major road construction and have yet hit traffic through there.

HOV is a waste.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 19, 2010)

I jinxed myself....

We flew through the northern part of Hatford Friday. Then, like clockwork...gahddamned school bus at 291. But it exited. Then about a half dozen of us were bumper to bumper behind two chooches in a Forester yacking away whilst driving 67mph. Unreal. Last night, I stayed in the left lane.


----------



## Marc (Apr 19, 2010)

2knees said:


> can you still hear the kids laughing?   like the lambs crying for Clarice?



... goats crying for Marc, etc...


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 19, 2010)

you clowns should live on long island & ull see what idiots behind a vehicle is like....one stupid, rude, idiot after the other....


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 19, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> you clowns should live on long island & ull see what idiots behind a vehicle is like....one stupid, rude, idiot after the other....



You need to develop more of an edge.


----------



## vcunning (Apr 19, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Sorry, just a little AM rant. :angry:



This is probably my fault . . . I told Glenn that I wasn't planning on hiking up Inferno in the rain on Saturday.  Now he's having withdrawals.  

Sorry bud.  But don't take your anger out on the HOV lane.  I got stuck behind this Audi (headed to Dummerston I think) a couple weekends ago.  My Hemi based vehicle idles at about 85 MPH.  They just wouldn't get out of my way


----------



## drjeff (Apr 19, 2010)

vcunning said:


> This is probably my fault . . . I told Glenn that I wasn't planning on hiking up Inferno in the rain on Saturday.  Now he's having withdrawals.
> 
> Sorry bud.  But don't take your anger out on the HOV lane.  I got stuck behind this Audi (headed to Dummerston I think) a couple weekends ago.  My Hemi based vehicle idles at about 85 MPH.  They just wouldn't get out of my way



I think I might have passed that A6 on Saturday while pulling the Uhaul trailer at 80+ with my Acadia   That might also explain why I averaged 12.1 MPG while pulling that trailer on Saturday :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Apr 20, 2010)

LMAO! I must be bent due to the lack of snow!


----------



## Geoff (Apr 20, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I think I might have passed that A6 on Saturday while pulling the Uhaul trailer at 80+ with my Acadia   That might also explain why I averaged 12.1 MPG while pulling that trailer on Saturday :lol:



I saw 13 1/2 MPG in my Mountaineer towing a trailer with 3 bureaus in it from KMart down to Massholia on Saturday.   I kept it at 65.   It's quite shocking after getting 30+ MPG in the VW.   The farthest my SUV had gone in the last 18 months was Rutland.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 20, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I saw 13 1/2 MPG in my Mountaineer towing a trailer with 3 bureaus in it from KMart down to Massholia on Saturday.   I kept it at 65.   It's quite shocking after getting 30+ MPG in the VW.   The farthest my SUV had gone in the last 18 months was Rutland.



Yup!  I'll normally get about 350 or so miles on a tank of gas with my Acadia,  after the towing the trailer from the u-haul place to my house in CT and then upto Mount Snow and back down to where I dropped it off in Hinsdale, NH, those 200 miles had consumed just over 3/4ths of a tank   I think that my vehicle liked not pulling the trailer, as on the ride back home to CT on Sunday,  I averaged 20.8mpg  :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Apr 20, 2010)

It's amazing how much "drag" a trailer can create. Even if it's not loaded much, just the wind drag is enough to hurt mileage.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 20, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Yup!  I'll normally get about 350 or so miles on a tank of gas with my Acadia,  after the towing the trailer from the u-haul place to my house in CT and then upto Mount Snow and back down to where I dropped it off in Hinsdale, NH, those 200 miles had consumed just over 3/4ths of a tank   I think that my vehicle liked not pulling the trailer, as on the ride back home to CT on Sunday,  I averaged 20.8mpg  :lol:



I have the V-8 and towing package on my Mountaineer so it gets crap fuel economy even when it's empty.   17 to 18 mpg is about as good as it gets and that's cruise control at the speed limit.


----------

